# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailand News >  Nationalparks werden billiger....

## schiene

National park fees reduced for foreigners



APINYA WIPATAYOTIN
The National Parks, Wildlife and Plant Conservation Department has cut the entrance fees for foreigners to national parks countrywide in a bid to lure more overseas tourists.

The reduction came after the department received a number of complaints from foreign visitors that the fees are too high, compared with the poor facilities for tourists at the parks. 


Effective from Dec 1, entrance fees for adult foreigners have been cut from 400 to 200 baht for the most popular parks, and by 75% for the less popular ones, according to the department. 


Among the most popular sites where the fees were cut by half for foreigners include the marine national parks of Mu Koh Lanta National in Krabi, Mu Koh Chang in Trat, Mu Koh Angthong in Surat Thani and Mu Koh Tarutao in Satun. 


The entrance fees for the top national parks in the North and Northeast such as Doi Suthep-Pui and Doi Inthanont in Chiang Mai, Jae Son in Lampang, Khao Phra Viharn in Si Sa Ket and KhaoYai in Nakhon Ratchasima have also been cut by half. 


The entrance fee for the famous Mu Koh Surin and Mu Koh Similan in the tsunami-hit Phangnga province is still set at 200 baht for children and 400 baht for adult foreigners. 


To lure more tourists to lesser-known national parks, such as Khao Lak-Ramru in Phangnga and Tap Lan in Prachin Buri, the rate for foreigners has been cut from 400 to 100 baht for adults and from 200 to 50 baht for children. 


Department chief Chalermsak Wanichsombat said the fee adjustment was aimed at promoting tourism. 


While foreigners enjoyed a sharp reduction in national park entrance fees, locals will be charged more at some popular sites. 


For example, the entrance fee for Thai tourists visiting Doi Suthep-Pui, Huay Nam Dang and Ob Luang in Chiang Mai and Tung Saleang Luang in Phitsanulok has been increased from 20 to 40 baht for adults and from 10 to 20 baht for children. 


The higher fees give the department a bigger budget to maintain the parks, said Mr Chalermsak. 


Thon Thamrongnawasawat, a leading marine biologist at Kasetsart University, said lowering the entrance fees would only benefit tour operators. 


Foreign tourists mostly buy a package tour from local operators which includes the park fees. So the new rates are unlikely to lure more foreign tourists to the national parks, he said.
Quelle:
http://www.bangkokpost.net/topstories/t ... ?id=124283

----------


## Tommy

Endlich habe sie gemerkt, das sie die "auf eigene Faust Touristen" nicht abzocken lassen.

Werde dann nächstes Jahr doch mal wieder bei dem einen oder anderen Nationalpark vorbeischauen.

----------

He, he, in Thailand sieht man mal etwas ein.   :cool:

----------


## odd

Haben aber nicht erwaehnt, dass die Zubringerstrasse der Nationalparks jetzt kostenpflichtig sind 
 ::  

Auch fuer Parkplaetze wird Geld verlangt.

 ::  

Reine Vermutung meinerseits


Hatte mir kuerzlich wieder das luftige Schwimmvergnuegen ueber dem Central Bangna mir angetan. Nein nicht zum Baden, eher die Preise zum Vorjahr verglichen.

Kinder um 100%, Erwachsene um 50% gestiegen.

----------


## schiene

hehehehehe,das mit der Parkplatzgebühr ging mir auch schon   durch den Kopf   ::

----------


## Siamfan

Tatsächlich hat sich die Zahl der Orte,  wo kassiert wird,  verzigfacht! 
 :: 
Die große Attraktion,  der Wasserfall sah so aus:

----------


## Siamfan

Die berühmten GRÜNEN grasshills sahen so aus :





 ::

----------


## Siamfan

Ich mußte trotz Führerschein 100TB bezahlen und 20 Baht  Parkgebühren für das Moped. 
Die 20TB haben mich echt noch am Meisten geärgert!

----------


## Siamfan

> hehehehehe,das mit der Parkplatzgebühr ging mir auch schon   durch den Kopf


Dein Wunsch ist in Erfüllung! 

Fußabdrucksteuer,  hast du dir die auch gewünscht?!

----------


## Siamfan

Versteht einer,  was das bedeutet?
Baht schreibt man doch anders?

----------


## Siamfan

Das bedeutet wohl 50 mm (??cm), verstehen tue ich es aber trotzdem nicht!

----------


## wein4tler

Nein, es bedeutet 50 Meter - thailändisch เมตร

----------


## Siamfan

Aber was will wer,  wem damit sagen? 
Das steht jetzt seit einigen Tagen an den neuen riesigen Krebs-Figuren.

Bei 50m steht man auf der anderen Seite der Straße und sieht vor lauter Menschen die Skulpturen nicht mehr!

----------


## Siamfan

> Tatsächlich hat sich die Zahl der Orte,  wo kassiert wird,  verzigfacht! 
> 
> Die große Attraktion,  der Wasserfall sah so aus:
> Anhang 14039


Das habe ich gestern schon an anderer Stelle geschrieben, die Touristische-Hochsaison ist von Mitte Dezember bis Mitte Januar (Dann auch noch chin Newyear). Aber genau da sind die Wasserfaelle vertrocknet.

Man kann angeblich auf den Mond fliegen, man kann Berge versetzen, .... wieso kann man nicht in der Haupsaison die Wasserfaelle, wenigstens von 7-18 Uhr "fallen" lassen.

Mein Gott Walter, mit dem vielen Geld koennte man noch was ganz anderes machen.

----------


## Siamfan

> Die berühmten GRÜNEN grasshills sahen so aus :
> 
> Anhang 14040
> 
> Anhang 14041


So sieht der GrasHill "gruen" aus

----------


## Siamfan

> Das habe ich gestern schon an anderer Stelle geschrieben, die Touristische-Hochsaison ist von Mitte Dezember bis Mitte Januar (Dann auch noch chin Newyear). Aber genau da sind die Wasserfaelle vertrocknet.
> 
> Man kann angeblich auf den Mond fliegen, man kann Berge versetzen, .... wieso kann man nicht in der Haupsaison die Wasserfaelle, wenigstens von 7-18 Uhr "fallen" lassen.
> 
> Mein Gott Walter, mit dem vielen Geld koennte man noch was ganz anderes machen.



Die Bilder sind Ende Maerz (2012) aufgenommen.

Dafuer muss der Farang 100 TB Eintritt zahlen.
Dann findet er aber noch nicht mal den Platz, wo dieses Foto gemacht wurde.

Wenn man da fuer die vielen Hundert-Baht ein kleines Wehr baut, oberhalb des Wasserfalls, ......



Das dreht man 13 Stunden zu und morgens langsam wieder auf, verdoppelt sich der Wasserfall in der Saison.

Mit der doppelten Wassermenge, kann man das sicher auch so drehen, das kommt beide Straenge runter.

Und da das Wasser ueberall bergrunterlaeuft, sollte man das bei fast allen Wasserfaellen machen koennen!

Mit Solar und Zeitschaltuhr geht das dann auch automatisch.

----------


## Siamfan

Der Wasserfall in der Regenzeit, nicht nur tiefhaengende Wolken, auch tiefhaengende Leitungen.

----------

